# Help Culling Images



## backroadbob (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi all,
I need help culling images. I shoot with two cards. One records RAW, the other jpeg. I just imported 3600 images (1800 RAW,1800 jpeg). I then stacked them with jpeg showing for each image. As I go through and X-reject images, I discovered that it is only rejecting the jpeg and not the RAW.
Aside from unstacking, is there a way to X-reject the RAW image at the same time as the jpeg.
I am using Lightroom Classic 9.0 on a Mac running 10.14.6
Attached is a stacked image with the reject and another with the RAW as not rejected



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 30, 2020)

You might find a Plugin useful- "Syncomatic"  European Travel Destinations
Set your rejected flags on photos to cull, then run Syncomatic, then delete all rejected.
http://lightroomsolutions.com/plug-ins/Edit: Curious!!! I do not know how the (correct) link became "European Travel Destinations"


----------



## prbimages (Jan 30, 2020)

I-See-Light said:


> Curious!!! I do not know how the (correct) link became "European Travel Destinations"


It seems to be extracting that text from some fields in the source of the Lightroom Solutions web page, e.g.:

```
<meta property="og:title" content="European Travel Destinations">
```
A job for John to figure out, I guess ...


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks for alerting me!

At first I had no idea how that stuff got into my page, and I wondered if I'd been hacked. But...

A while ago I'd been trying to figure out how to display "cards" or previews in FB or Twitter, so I could paste a link and it would display a preview. And I'd simply cut and pasted some sample code! So the problem is completely and unarguably my own fault.

John


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Jan 30, 2020)

backroadbob said:


> I shoot with two cards. One records RAW, the other jpeg. I just imported 3600 images (1800 RAW,1800 jpeg). I then stacked them with jpeg showing for each image


I'm curious about this approach and what it gives you.  Sounds like a lot of work just to use the JPG for preview.

My own personal approach is to shoot both RAW and JPG but then just to import the RAW.  My culling is done in Loupe view whic creates a standard preview. 

What is viewing the JPG of the RAW image giving you? Are you doing some post processing automatically in the camera? 

This article may provide some insights/options. 

"Embedded preview is a camera preview, which is created by the camera, and is available with the raw image. Latest Nikon and Canon cameras have full size embedded previews. Means, the camera-generated embedded previews can be used for culling."​
Just trying to learn.


----------



## backroadbob (Jan 31, 2020)

Paul,
Your question prompts many answers .
I shoot one card Raw and one card jpeg.

 All the RAW files are used later in Lightroom and Luminar for editing for our local camera club and PSA competitions.
All jpegs files are used for backup in case my  RAW card becomes corrupted.

I travel often and long. I bring a MacBook Air, an iPad Pro and an external hard drive. Both cards are backed up to the EHD each day. I also import all the jpegs to my iPad Pro. All the jpegs are from my Fuji XT3 and I use these to share on FB, IG and shared albums with family and friends. The only thing I do with these Fuji jpegs is, perhaps, crop, as they are excellent right out of the camera.

Upon returning home, I import both RAW and jpeg into Lightroom.

This is where I asked my original question. I stack both RAW and jpeg and cull with a X-Reject, but the X-Reject only seems to apply to the jpeg.

I see that Mr. John Beardworth, a Lightroom Guru, responded to this post only  in as far as it applied to the incorrect link on his website. Perhaps John has a few words regarding my issue...

Thank you Paul for responding to my post. 

Bob


----------



## clee01l (Jan 31, 2020)

backroadbob said:


> Paul,
> Your question prompts many answers .
> I shoot one card Raw and one card jpeg.
> 
> ...


I see no reason to shoot anything other than RAW.  Few Cameras even have a second card slot.   The Nikons that I have one had an option to Shoot Raw on one card and a backup RAW on the other card.    As for travel, I have dropped my MBP in favor of a 13" iPadPro and an EHD.  My Z7 only has 1 XQD slot.  At the end to the day I import into Lightroom on the iPadPro and back everything to an attached iDiskk.   If I have a good internet connection, Lightroom sends my originals to the Lightroom cloud which sync's with my desktop at home running Lightroom Classic.   With a good internet connection when traveling, my new field shots are in my master Lightroom Classic catalog when I get home And my desktop computer is constantly backing up to time machine.   The only time my images are at risk is when they are the only 1 copy and exist only on the XQD card that never leaves the camera except for importing into Lightroom.


----------



## backroadbob (Jan 31, 2020)

I discovered that when culling images for X-rejects, the simplest solution is usually the best one.
Bob


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Feb 1, 2020)

backroadbob said:


> I discovered that when culling images for X-rejects, the simplest solution is usually the best one.
> Bob


Honestly I think that applies to most everything in LR (and really in most computers).  I keep seeing people creating complex, convoluted workflow to solve some problem where to an outsider the cure looks much worse than the disease.   The fact is that most software is rushed out of the door with inadequate testing to meet marketing deadlines.  It is likely that at best the more common and expected paths through it get exercised and debugged properly.  The more convoluted we make our own paths through it, the more we are trail blazing where the authors never properly tested.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 1, 2020)

Ferguson said:


> Honestly I think that applies to most everything in LR (and really in most computers).  I keep seeing people creating complex, convoluted workflow to solve some problem where to an outsider the cure looks much worse than the disease.   The fact is that most software is rushed out of the door with inadequate testing to meet marketing deadlines.  It is likely that at best the more common and expected paths through it get exercised and debugged properly.  The more convoluted we make our own paths through it, the more we are trail blazing where the authors never properly tested.


Remember KISS, GIGO and Save early, save often.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 1, 2020)

clee01l said:


> I see no reason to shoot anything other than RAW.


You may have forgotten the Embedded and Sidecar view, which is useful for faster reviewing, and the fact that Fuji raw files don't contain a full size preview. So Raw + JPEG allows faster reviewing of pictures at 1:1 resolution. 

Fuji cameras give choice over where the JPEG is stored, so you can choose to store Raw + JPEG on the same card or on separate cards. 

My preference is the former, and I then import only the raw file - ie I don't treat them as separate files in LR's preferences. I then get the advantage of culling based on the 1:1 camera-baked previews, and also see the results of any film simulation, and deleting the raw automatically deletes the JPEG.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Feb 2, 2020)

johnbeardy said:


> You may have forgotten .... the fact that Fuji raw files don't contain a full size preview. So Raw + JPEG allows faster reviewing of pictures at 1:1 resolution.


Sony cameras have the same issue of a small preview.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 2, 2020)

The OP mentioned he uses a Fuji, and there's no way to change the embedded preview size.  Other cameras are the same, though some have options.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 2, 2020)

johnbeardy said:


> You may have forgotten the Embedded and Sidecar view, which is useful for faster reviewing, and the fact that Fuji raw files don't contain a full size preview. So Raw + JPEG allows faster reviewing of pictures at 1:1 resolution.



When I had a Fuji, I only shot RAW. I never had a problem culling from the preview presented in the Library view or the camera back view for that matter. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 2, 2020)

One can get by, but it's not good general advice. Culling is better when you have fast access to images at 1:1 resolution.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 2, 2020)

johnbeardy said:


> One can get by, but it's not good general advice. Culling is better when you have fast access to images at 1:1 resolution.



Maybe you need fast culling. I only need half fast culling. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 2, 2020)

I  wouldn't shoot raw+jpeg for any other reason (though there are some), but with some cameras it does make the most out of the Embedded+Sidecar preview option. On the other hand the JPEGs have no function once Import has built the previews, and I wish it deleted them automatically -  I do this with a little script.


----------



## hirussellsmith2 (Mar 20, 2020)

I had photographed approx 100 weddings and I only had an issue with my two memory card and I had more confident because my Canon camera  reject an XQD card that is suspect. I used Stellar Photo Recovery software when my SD card failed and it work great for me. Thanks!


----------

